

Calm Technology - tonyjstark
http://calmtechnology.com/

======
tonyjstark
Here a talk about that from the MCE2015: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC-
bYlR8LAU&index=24&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC-
bYlR8LAU&index=24&list=PL79il-55EZPtpRx7Z-JyTR8SaLawOLBHP)

